# Temps écran : réglages pointus



## DocRunner (5 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour

Est il possible via Temps d'écran, de donner par exemple une limite d'1h par jour et qu'au delà ça passe en contact spécifiés uniquement ?
Actuellement le pb c'est que si je mets un temps limité , eh bien à la fin du temps limité, l'application SMS n'est plus utilisable. Ce qui peut être problématique... si on a besoin d'envoyer un SMS à ses parents par exemple...
Et si je la déclare accessible tout le temps, la limite de temps n'est plus prise en compte.

Autre question : je n'arrive pas à comprendre ce qui signifie activé "Temps d'arrêt activé jusqu'au programme" .. cette nouvelle fonction ça ne me parle pas du tout !

Merci


----------

